# New House DIY



## comp1911

Here are a few pictures of the things we did our self when building my house in 2005.

ICF Foundation


----------



## comp1911

T&G vaulted ceiling in great room



















Tile, Paint and Trim


----------



## comp1911

Hung cabinets, installed tops and appliences


















Bellawood maple floor









Master Bath


----------



## comp1911

Wirsbo radiant heat in garage slab









Wirsbo radiant heat system with Wirsbo ProPanel and manifolds, Argo 16KW electric boiler on dual fuel elec service, main floor is forced air LP furnace. I did the install.











Finally, front of house










Back of house










DIY'd - Concrete, plumbing, radiant heat, sized and purchased furnace and AC system, paint, trim, tile, HW floor, T&G ceiling, hung doors

Subbed - Shell (Frame, roof, side, windows), Insulation except between floor trusses where I fit foam board and also spayed HandiFoam, sheetrock, electrical and duct work.

Currently finishing the basement myself doing all trades. Electrical rough in inspection is done and I have 3 rooms hung and two mudded.


----------



## ktkelly

I just *cannot *understand why you didn't build the shell too.....:laughing: 



Looking good. :thumbsup:


----------



## comp1911

ktkelly said:


> I just *cannot *understand why you didn't build the shell too.....:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good. :thumbsup:


 
LOL, I'd still be roofing it. :laughing:


----------



## joeyboy

Looks awesome!


----------



## SecretSquirrel

*Dang!!! :notworthy: *


----------



## ron schenker

Was this all done in your spare time?


----------



## Medium_Pimpin'

Looks great, very impressive!


----------



## comp1911

ron schenker said:


> Was this all done in your spare time?


Yes, what we did ourselves was done after working 7-3:30 and weekends, not to mention vaction days. It took one year to complete (main floor finished) to move in. 

The contractor that built the shell only took about a month. It took my dad and I most of the summer to accomplish the concrete work in the evenings and weekends.

Thanks for the comments guys. :yes:


----------



## sendres

*Most Excelent*

Most impressive. I'm thinking of doing something similar in a couple of years once a new acreage opens up. Its nice to see that it can be done.

Cheers


----------



## Bandana

Are you happily married? My husband starts home projects but never finishes them!

Nice job... Thanks for including so many pictures.


----------



## comp1911

Bandana said:


> Are you happily married? My husband starts home projects but never finishes them!
> 
> Nice job... Thanks for including so many pictures.


Yup, I am happily married.  :laughing: 

Thank you for the comments.


----------



## New2dis

nice work


----------



## bhpizza

Wow. You built like 2/3 of the house yourself. Good job. Very impressive. :clap:


----------



## FatAugie

Very impressive.

A couple of questions if you don't mind:

Approx how much a sq ft did you save by doing it yourself?

Did you spend last winter in the house? How much was the heat bill? 

How did the ICF foundation work for you?


I'm considering building something in our farm in Ohio in the next ten years and so I'm trying to gather different ideas now. I'm also leaning towards the ICF basement walls as well as radiant heat. Probably going to go Geothermal heat pump as the soil at the farm has zero rocks, unlike the quarry we live on in NY.

thanks,

Tony


----------



## comp1911

FatAugie said:


> Very impressive.
> 
> A couple of questions if you don't mind:
> 
> Approx how much a sq ft did you save by doing it yourself?
> 
> Did you spend last winter in the house? How much was the heat bill?
> 
> How did the ICF foundation work for you?
> 
> 
> I'm considering building something in our farm in Ohio in the next ten years and so I'm trying to gather different ideas now. I'm also leaning towards the ICF basement walls as well as radiant heat. Probably going to go Geothermal heat pump as the soil at the farm has zero rocks, unlike the quarry we live on in NY.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Tony


Tony, good questions. I'll try to answer.

I'd say I saved about 20-25%. This is based on the GC markup and what other labor I did myself. I estimated this savings to be about $65K/2000 finished squarefeet = $32.50/ft^2

I've been in the house through a winter. The radient is on a dual fuel electric service at about $0.05 kWh. If I recall correctly this was costinga bout $50/month in the coldest months. The main floor is forced air, LP furnace and the 1380 sqft garage has a 75,000 btu Modine Hot Dawg. I keep the garage about 50 F during the winter. The house is kept at 68-70F. I use nearly 1000 gallons of LP a year. The garage foundation is ICF and has R19 walls. House and garage celing are R50 blown fiberglass.

The ICF's were a labor saver since my dad and I did the work. The only difficulty we had as keeping the walls plumb at the center. It was hard to get the adjustable bracing to hold in the sandy soil. I would use them again.

I'm finishing the basment right now and have no problems wiring or hanging rock on the ICF's. I just used a sawsall to cut a notch in the foam, down to the concrete. The rough in passed inspection.


----------



## Badfish740

Wow! Let me say that this is a real inspiration to me. I'd like to do the exact same thing (Contract out the shell and do the inside work myself) and had been strongly advised against it by a lot of folks, but clearly you've shown that it can be done and you can save a lot of money doing it yourself.


----------



## comp1911

Badfish740 said:


> Wow! Let me say that this is a real inspiration to me. I'd like to do the exact same thing (Contract out the shell and do the inside work myself) and had been strongly advised against it by a lot of folks, but clearly you've shown that it can be done and you can save a lot of money doing it yourself.


 
Thanks!

I would not have been able to do unless I had the following:

1. family willing to help - my dad helped me throughout and my wifes family helped when they could, they are 3 hours away.

2. A job that is not physically demanding, good vacation and hours - I'm a mechanical engineer so I sit on my butt most of the day and can get home by 3:30 most days. This actually gave me the time to get it done. The poeple I worked with also were helpful. They knew what I was doing and could help backfill me.

3. Willing to spend a year or more of all spare time working on and managing construction. - Not only did I have to work on it, I had to bid, line up and supervise subs to get it done. Worse yet is dealing with the bank. It wasn't much fun but it could have been way worse. The toughest part may be finding a lender that will let you GC for yourself. Mine let me since I do project management as part of my engineering job.

4. Decent subs. I got lucky in that most of my subs did a good job. The carpenter I used did many houses of people I know, the sheetmetal man and electrician both work at the same plant as I do. There were issues but nothing to write Mike Holmes about. :laughing: 

The key is everything takes twice as long and costs twice as much as you figure.


----------



## Cole

WOW!!

Great Work!!


----------



## comp1911

Cole said:


> WOW!!
> 
> Great Work!!


 
Thanks



Here are a few more pix from my basement project.

Bulkheaded W8x24 beam in hallway.









Bathroom mudjob, the ceiling to the right will be suspended due to the ductwork.









New 100 amp subpanel in garage, middle panels are dual fuel for electric boiler/AC and off peak for water heater.









Egress pit we built with stonefaced CMU's


----------



## comp1911

Hallway - you can see the unfinished beam and floor trusses in the big room.









Mechanical Room finished with OSB.
Furnace









Water heater, FanTech air exchanger, beer fridge! and my hack plumbing well tank, filters and softener guarded by Officer Cartman.


----------



## comp1911

Bedroom #1 getting ready for rock. I'm setting it up with a laundry hook up in the closet. Plumbing wall and egress window in ICF wall.


----------



## comp1911

Bedroom #2, taped and mudded ready for sanding.


















Bedroom #3 starting to tape, Beware of the Pug Dawg!


----------



## Kraze Construction

This is an awsome example how people CAN do it themselves regardless what is told by other people.:thumbup: I commend your work, very nicely done. I don't care for the color schemes you chosen but hey thats a cosmetic preference. I enjoy seeing people completing their own work without having to call in a specialist. Most people today can't even cut their own lawn...soo sad . 
badfish740 said this 

"Wow! Let me say that this is a real inspiration to me. I'd like to do the exact same thing (Contract out the shell and do the inside work myself) and had been strongly advised against it by a lot of folks, but clearly you've shown that it can be done and you can save a lot of money doing it yourself."

I asked a couple questions over in the electrical forum about some work im doing and their only answer was hire a professional, All they are able to do over there is answer questions not much more than 3ways and changing out outlets. Kinda like going over to the lawn and garden forum and asking what is the best lawnmower to cut my grass with, with the help I got in electrical woudlnt' be surprised if they said "hire a professional" I found my answers elsewhere, so advice is your going to get annoyed sometimes, but keep trying. City Inspectors are a place to start, Internet is a great tool, and SOME home improvement stores has some knowledgable people.
I'm a Licensed contractor and yeh you saved ALOT of money and gained a whole lot of knowledge. It's defintily a no brainer to know that down the road if something happens your not going to need to call in somebody to take care of that outlet replacement, or hanging that new ceiling fan...:thumbsup: 
Advice to anyone wanting to do it themselves this is proof you can! don't let specialist in electrical/plumbing or any other area tell you that you can't. Just do your research ask questions that your not sure of, be prepared to be insulted and not get your question answered by certain people. Dont give up and try again. Its going to be long haul to do it yourself but in the end you WILL BE satisfied of what you done.:thumbup: 
Im sure comp1911 would agree with me on this..

Great job/Great pics 
Should be a great inspiration for people who are interested in seeing how a house works.

Kraze.


----------



## comp1911

Kraze said:


> This is an awsome example how people CAN do it themselves regardless what is told by other people.:thumbup: .........
> Kraze.


 
Thanks Kraze  

Just takes a little bit of talent, research (the internet is great!) and a lot of time and money :laughing:


----------



## fierysun

Nice Job!


----------



## comp1911

fierysun said:


> Nice Job!


Thanks!  As I finish the basement off, I'll add pics.


----------



## tkristi

wow love it


----------



## NateHanson

Wow! Great work! (Oh the things I could do without kids! :bangin: )
Thanks for sharing!



Kraze said:


> I asked a couple questions over in the electrical forum about some work im doing and their only answer was hire a professional, All they are able to do over there is answer questions not much more than 3ways and changing out outlets. Kinda like going over to the lawn and garden forum and asking what is the best lawnmower to cut my grass with, with the help I got in electrical woudlnt' be surprised if they said "hire a professional" I found my answers elsewhere, so advice is your going to get annoyed sometimes, but keep trying.


Actually, I've always gotten great advice over there on quite complicated things. I ran an underground feed to a subpanel in my workshop this summer, and got lots of help from the pros that hang out on the electrical forum.


----------



## TheSiege

awesome house good job, just wondering, how much did the ICF set you back and what sq footage is it? and who did you go with? nudura?


----------



## comp1911

TheSiege said:


> awesome house good job, just wondering, how much did the ICF set you back and what sq footage is it? and who did you go with? nudura?


 
The blocks were $20 a piece. I used Reward. Footage is around 1900 a floor.


----------



## comp

nice,,i like it :thumbsup:


----------



## Knucklez

wow, i am speechless.. 

i found your discussion about having project management experience helpful when dealing with the bank.. that's a good tip 

can you describe what books you read, or how you prepared for your foundation, basement and framing?

i am just getting started in this home reno stuff.. i really like it. hope i can be as good/confident as you some day!

Knucklez


----------



## comp1911

Knucklez said:


> wow, i am speechless..
> 
> i found your discussion about having project management experience helpful when dealing with the bank.. that's a good tip
> 
> can you describe what books you read, or how you prepared for your foundation, basement and framing?
> 
> i am just getting started in this home reno stuff.. i really like it. hope i can be as good/confident as you some day!
> 
> Knucklez


The books I purchased were on flooring, decks and plumbing. My Dad used to do concrete work when I was a kid so the concrete part we knew how to do. I did use Reward's website for technical details like rebar placement and how to tie the blocks together.


----------



## comp1911

Been a busy summer. Been working on the basement as well as some landscaping. We cleared a big area off next to the house and are working on getting a yard seeded this fall as well. In the basement, I had a rock finisher come in and help me finish sanding the rock and spray the ceilings and primer. On the the pics.

Lots of edging and 1 1/2" rock and a new sidewalk and patio at the walk out.

Before


----------



## comp1911

During


----------



## comp1911

After


----------



## comp1911

Work on the walkout


----------



## comp1911

Around the garage.

Before

















After (still needs some dirt work on the hill)
















http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v224/comp1911/House/Landscape/IMG_2053.jpg


----------



## comp1911

In the basement:

Bathroom work -

Before

















Suspended ceiling with can lights, I did this to have some access for future utility needs.









Self leveled floor for upcoming Ditra and tile install.


----------



## comp1911

Bedroom/Playroom/extra laundry

Before

















After - painted in school colors, the black is chalkboard paint


----------



## Shamus

Very nice work. I'm sure the lil lady is happy to see the exterior getting resolved. The look on her face in an earlier photo speaks volumes. 

Like your handle as well, wonering if your far enough out from population to enjoy using it in the back yard.:whistling2:


----------



## chris75

1 quick question, on the outside AC unit, is the disconnect mounted right to the unit? Usually there is no room unless someone mounted the disconnect to a removable panel on the unit, which is a code violation. just an observation.


----------



## comp1911

chris75 said:


> 1 quick question, on the outside AC unit, is the disconnect mounted right to the unit? Usually there is no room unless someone mounted the disconnect to a removable panel on the unit, which is a code violation. just an observation.


 
I believe it is on a panel. It was installed by a licsenced electrician and passed inspection so I really don't know what to say other then thanks for your observation.


----------



## comp1911

Few more from the basement.

Installed the Ditra last night.









Kohler tub/shower with Delta controls.









5" Halo can with shower trim.


----------



## comp1911

Couple more of the front of the house. Need to get going with the top soil and seed this fall.


















Another project on the list is a set of stairs from the back of the garage to the walkout level, next to the retaining wall.


----------



## comp1911

Shamus said:


> Very nice work. I'm sure the lil lady is happy to see the exterior getting resolved. The look on her face in an earlier photo speaks volumes.
> 
> Like your handle as well, wonering if your far enough out from population to enjoy using it in the back yard.:whistling2:


Yeah, she has lots of plans for me. :laughing:

As far as shooting in the back yard, I have but there are too many houses close that could send the man after me. :whistling2:


----------



## chris75

comp1911 said:


> I believe it is on a panel. It was installed by a licsenced electrician and passed inspection so I really don't know what to say other then thanks for your observation.



I wouldn't loose any sleep over it, just that the guy servicing the equipment is going to freak someday...


----------



## darlenep

Looks great! I really like the wood/tile mix.


----------



## comp1911

darlenep said:


> Looks great! I really like the wood/tile mix.


Thanks


----------



## comp1911

Note to the wise. Don't use cheap Home Depot dry set thin set. I ended up having to re-lay the Ditra with good Kerabond dry set thinset.

Anyway, the tile is done, trim started, toilet is in. Need to order a vanity.


----------



## comp

looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## comp1911

comp said:


> looking good :thumbsup:


Thanks

I've been working outside on the stairway behind the garage. I need to take some pics. It's about a 1/4 done.

I just picked up a electric plenum heater for my furnace today. So I need to start working on that before it gets cold. 

Too many projects! :whistling2:


----------



## mercurycnz

Great work.
Also thanks for sharing it with us.
I am looking forward for more pictures.
: )


----------



## comp1911

Been a busy few months.

I'm about 85% done with the stairway behind the garage. We've installed storm doors on the garage mandoors and on the main house entry. We did a bunch of dirt work only to lose it in a couple of big rains a few weeks ago. We did that again this weekend and installed 400 yards of sod on top of it. I'll probably end up getting a few hundred more yards to finish off the big slopes and the front yard. 

The basement work has slowed (due to the outside work) but I did get the 24" bifold hung in the bath room closet as well as the main door in the bathroom. I still need to order the vanity. 

I've had to hire out the drywall on the ceiling in my garage. I need to get the garage done so I can to get some crap out of the basement.

Anyway I did get a few pics taken, I'll get some more as time allows.

Outdoor stairs (stained pressure treated), there was about 40 80lb bags of Quickcrete in this job (2 steps and 6 footings). Thank god we have a mixer.

Looking Down








Looking up


----------



## comp

looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## comp1911

More Sod


----------



## comp1911

The weather has been too wet for adding anymore sod and it's starting to turn cold. i doubt I'll get anymore down this year. The drywall crew finished the garage celing and I've started to finish the walls. I got the fire wall painted and trimmed out. I built a work bench and have started to sheet the rest of the walls with the GP smart siding my father in law donated to my project.

The only before pic I could find.









Ceiling and wall









Over view of fire wall side


----------



## comp1911

Finished corner (that's a twin coax going the the sat dish)









Other corner









I also got the Andersen storm door installed on the main entry.


----------



## comp1911

*10/20/08 Update*

I worked in the garage this weekend.

Got a third of the back wall finished. The rest has to wait for an electrical inspection for the new radiant heat wiring. I also got the upper part of the west wall sheeted. This is tedious work measuring and cutting for boxes, windows and doors.

The trim is a mix of white pine I had and #3 furring grade from HD, my dad said it looked like spruce.

Finished wall.

















West wall.


----------



## comp1911

*10/20/08 update cont.*

I also took some pics of the basement as it is now.

Hall needs another coat of primer and then paint.









Bathroom Door is hung.









Inside bath door.









Inside bath door and closet bifold.


----------



## comp1911

*Plenum Heater*

One of my recent projects, due to the price of LP was a electric plenum heater. I have a 200 amp dual fuel electric service already so I just had to pull two 40 amp circuits. It was two strands of 100' of 8 gauge through an interior wall and then the house and garage attic back to the panel. It went pretty well other then almost falling through the garage ceiling. :laughing:

Here's the heater.









Before the heater.









The electric company needs to be able to control your useage and I already had a control wire on my boiler. I added a relay to run both the boiler and heater.


----------



## comp1911

Update on the garage:

West wall 90%

















Boxed around the radiant tubing. 14-2 for circulator, 6-2 for electric boiler.









Hot Dawg


----------



## comp1911

North wall ready for trim.









Added a string of lights using THHN in EMT.


----------



## comp1911

Garage is done.


----------



## comp1911

Need some parts to get the radient system going.


----------



## Ron6519

What did you mean by this?
"The electric company needs to be able to control your useage and I already had a control wire on my boiler. I added a relay to run both the boiler and heater."
Ron


----------



## comp1911

Ron6519 said:


> What did you mean by this?
> "The electric company needs to be able to control your useage and I already had a control wire on my boiler. I added a relay to run both the boiler and heater."
> Ron


This equipment is on a dual fuel service. Meaning the cheaper power but the POCO needs to be able to control the usage. At peak times there is a remote control that shuts off a relay at the panels. This then is tied into the control wiring in the heating systems. In this case, when off, the electric plenum heater does not turn on but reverts back to LP use. On my radient heat, the system calls for heat but the boiler will not fire.


----------



## justariot

Hi guys, I am new to the forum and was just looking at everyones past work when I found this thread. 3 things 1 please post more pics and up dates. 2 why did you do so much yourself, wanted to do it as cheap as possible, new you could do it better, or a mix of both. 3 How do you have the knowledge to do so much your self, were you a contractor or did you just read books as you went. I am just in awe at how much YOU did and wanted to know how you came about such abilities.

Again please post more and I love it.

Dave
SC


----------



## Tom Struble

really nice i like the square trim :thumbsup:is that lp siding on the garage walls?


----------



## comp1911

[email protected] said:


> really nice i like the square trim :thumbsup:is that lp siding on the garage walls?


LP or GP don't know for sure, it was a gift from my father in law.


----------



## comp1911

justariot said:


> Hi guys, I am new to the forum and was just looking at everyones past work when I found this thread. 3 things 1 please post more pics and up dates. 2 why did you do so much yourself, wanted to do it as cheap as possible, new you could do it better, or a mix of both. 3 How do you have the knowledge to do so much your self, were you a contractor or did you just read books as you went. I am just in awe at how much YOU did and wanted to know how you came about such abilities.
> 
> Again please post more and I love it.
> 
> Dave
> SC


1. Been taking it easy since finishing up the garage. I did get most of the parts for the infloor heat out there but have not started working on it. I also have garage door openers to put up. I really need to get going in the basement again but with work, kid in hockey and a one year old its tough.

2. Both but cost is the biggest factor. I've subbed out some stuff but its costly. I'd prefer to do it myself if I can. I enjoy most of it the work but it can get old too. 

3. I grew up with a father that did everything since we didn't have the money to do it any other way. He also did concrete contracting earlier in life. I remember helping him layout forms at 5 years old. I learned a lot from him and he helped me through out this job. I am a mechanical engineer so have that background. The plumbing and electrical kind of go along with my work and I researched and figured those out on my own. A big factor is having the right tools for the job. When doing things yourself a Paslode nailer is great. Bottom line, I have a bunch of tools.:laughing:


----------



## justariot

I agree with you about the tools. I have been married for 10 years now and a home owner for that long. The first house was a dump and required a lot of work. I have been acquiring good namebrand tools and I am not sure which I like better, the buying or the using. I do, however, know I like owning them!

:thumbup:


----------



## comp1911

Latest update:

Bathroom pretty much done, need to finish the filler panels on the side cabinet.


----------



## comp1911

Bedroom coming along:
















hallway


----------



## cocobolo

Wow! What an incredible amount of work.
How many square feet is the house?


----------



## Simply Sal

Very nice work and alot of it, you are doing there... great tools by the way.. 
am curious where you got your bathroom cabinets.... love the colours.
I hope your boy is joining in where he can... I helped (got in the way) my dad when I was about 6 on... the house was about 100 yrs. old when the folks purchased it... heating, plumbing and electrical went in before we moved in and all else done throughout a 6 -8 yr period..
those were the days.. 
also impressed with the 3 bays in the garage.. great space.


----------



## comp1911

cocobolo said:


> Wow! What an incredible amount of work.
> How many square feet is the house?


Around 4400 sqft


----------



## comp1911

Simply Sal said:


> Very nice work and alot of it, you are doing there... great tools by the way..
> am curious where you got your bathroom cabinets.... love the colours.
> I hope your boy is joining in where he can... I helped (got in the way) my dad when I was about 6 on... the house was about 100 yrs. old when the folks purchased it... heating, plumbing and electrical went in before we moved in and all else done throughout a 6 -8 yr period..
> those were the days..
> also impressed with the 3 bays in the garage.. great space.


I got them through a local home improvement supplier. They are made by Prestige cabinets. They are all rustic maple.


----------



## james739

*wow!*

great job on the house! Please continue to keep us updated with more pics.

Thanks!


----------



## cocobolo

Hmmmm......only 4,400 square feet.....planning on an addition soon?


----------



## jerryh3

How do you like the Bellawood maple? We have Brazilian Cherry in our kitchen and I'm looking for a lighter wood for the rest of the house.


----------



## comp1911

cocobolo said:


> Hmmmm......only 4,400 square feet.....planning on an addition soon?


:laughing:

Nah, I have the 30x46 heated attached garage to catch the overflow.


----------



## comp1911

jerryh3 said:


> How do you like the Bellawood maple? We have Brazilian Cherry in our kitchen and I'm looking for a lighter wood for the rest of the house.


Love it. One of the nicest features of the house and was relatively easy thing to install.

My wife and are must be odd cause we love the rustic wood. The more knots and color the better.


----------



## jerryh3

comp1911 said:


> Love it. One of the nicest features of the house and was relatively easy thing to install.
> 
> My wife and are must be odd cause we love the rustic wood. The more knots and color the better.


Is that the natural grade?


----------



## comp1911

jerryh3 said:


> Is that the natural grade?


Rustic


----------



## jerryh3

comp1911 said:


> Rustic


Thanks. The rustic may have a little too much color variation for our house. We may go with the natural or select. Looks great. I have garage envy.


----------



## Scuba_Dave

Why all the connections/outputs on the front of the house?
I know you wouldn't want them on the back with the way it is
But I would have tried to put at least some on the side

Or are you going to plant shrubs etc to hide them



comp1911 said:


> Couple more of the front of the house. Need to get going with the top soil and seed this fall.


----------



## chris75

Scuba_Dave said:


> Why all the connections/outputs on the front of the house?
> I know you wouldn't want them on the back with the way it is
> But I would have tried to put at least some on the side
> 
> Or are you going to plant shrubs etc to hide them


 
Sometimes your stuck with the cards your delt with, IMO, its still a VERY clean install.


----------



## comp1911

chris75 said:


> Sometimes your stuck with the cards your delt with, IMO, its still a VERY clean install.


Yup. With the location of the mechanical room on this side of the house, this was the best location.

We do plan on planting some shrubs in the rock.


----------



## comp1911

Update 2/16/09

Had a good weekend. My kid had his tonsils out on Thursday so no hockey to haul him to and momma his home to watch him and the little one so I was free to work. Since I was out of basement material I did a project my wife has wanted done forever and since it was Valentines day it worked out great.

Garage door openers! :laughing: I did her's first and then since I had it figured out and all the tools out did mine too.


















Sunday I worked on my radiant floor heat system. I had most of the parts sitting in the corner already. All I need now is a boiler.


----------



## comp1911

update!

Play room is ready for carpet. Painted in school colors for my boys, black is chalkboard paint.


----------



## comp1911

Big bedroom is ready for carpet!
















Floor had a low valley and was pretty rough so we self leveled it.









Final bedroom is painted and trim is starting.









Yes we like color and 1x lumber for trim, lol!


----------



## gma2rjc

Awesome! It ALL looks great. The little guy in the playroom picture looks like he's leaving the scene of the crime...:laughing:. The chalkboard paint looks good too, that's going to be a fun room for the kids. The 1x trim looks really nice in all the rooms. 

What kind of wall prep did you have to do before putting on the chalkboard paint? Did you brush, roll or spray it on? How many coats?


----------



## comp1911

gma2rjc said:


> Awesome! It ALL looks great. The little guy in the playroom picture looks like he's leaving the scene of the crime...:laughing:. The chalkboard paint looks good too, that's going to be a fun room for the kids. The 1x trim looks really nice in all the rooms.
> 
> What kind of wall prep did you have to do before putting on the chalkboard paint? Did you brush, roll or spray it on? How many coats?


Thanks!

The wall had one coat of primer on it. Its Rustoleum chalk board paint, we used little foam rollers. Two coats.


----------



## gma2rjc

Thanks. I had a state inspector come to my house a few years ago to do an inspection on my daycare (check my records, condition of the house and yard, smoke alarms, how the kids are doing, etc.). He was checking my playroom and told me that he and his wife did part of a wall in their kids playroom with the chalkboard paint. I always thought that would be a cool idea but couldn't think of a way to do it so it wouldn't look like a classroom. Painting the lower half of a wall and a strip of it all the way around the room looks really nice. Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## comp1911

gma2rjc said:


> Thanks. I had a state inspector come to my house a few years ago to do an inspection on my daycare (check my records, condition of the house and yard, smoke alarms, how the kids are doing, etc.). He was checking my playroom and told me that he and his wife did part of a wall in their kids playroom with the chalkboard paint. I always thought that would be a cool idea but couldn't think of a way to do it so it wouldn't look like a classroom. Painting the lower half of a wall and a strip of it all the way around the room looks really nice. Thanks for posting the pics.


Thanks for the comments.

We are looking forward to getting this side done so the 9yo can move down and empty the upstairs bedroom for the baby. We are ready to move him out of our room. :laughing:


----------



## fricandfrac

WOW !!!!!! Way too perfect!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## comp1911

fricandfrac said:


> WOW !!!!!! Way too perfect!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


Thanks.

It isn't perfect, its more like good enough! lol. :laughing:


----------



## jackie treehorn

Love the kids room, great idea, tear up the walls kids!


----------



## comp1911

jackie treehorn said:


> Love the kids room, great idea, tear up the walls kids!


My wife loves it. I'm not so sure. Of course I hung the rock and finished it. :laughing:

Couple of pics of the corner bed room ready for carpet now!


----------



## comp1911

And a couple in the hallway.


----------



## comp1911

Tonights project, hardwood steps.


----------



## comp1911

Got the landing done.


----------



## comp1911

Stairway is done! Carpet is ordered and should be a go this week.


























A gate to keep the dog down and the 18 mo kid up.


----------



## comp1911

I need to get some pics but just a quick update.

Basement bedrooms are now carpeted (not diy :no and I have got the basement familyroom cleanedout and ready for drywall. Again not diy, I've had enough drywall work for a while. The drywall guy wasn't busy and showed up right away this morning to start work.

Landscape work continues, I borrowed a skidsteer and am getting ready for the 540 yards of sod coming Saturday. We also prepped a playground area. I also started clearing off an area for another garage. :laughing::yes:


----------



## Gary in WA

You have done a lot of work! Very inventive to install the spindles upside down, to attach the top of the handrail there. Question, did the Inspector pass the handrails like that? Very colorful walls. Be safe, G


----------



## comp1911

GBAR in WA said:


> You have done a lot of work! Very inventive to install the spindles upside down, to attach the top of the handrail there. Question, did the Inspector pass the handrails like that? Very colorful walls. Be safe, G


Rural area, no inspectors other then state electrical.


----------



## comp1911

540 yards of sod on Saturday. Helps to have some help, a semi to haul it and a big skidsteer to move it.


----------



## comp1911

Playground base



















Finally, now









and 1 year ago


----------



## comp1911

Now the basement updates.

Kids toys moved into playroom, oldest is moved into his new room and guest room has been put to use for the sod crew.


----------



## comp1911

I had enough and subbed the drywall out in the big basement family room. That and I want it done so i can refi before the rates get any higher....


----------



## Gary in WA

Looks like work. I was asking about inspections because your handrails need returns for safety, page 9, and your pickets' spacing may catch a child's head when your not looking, page 15. 
http://www.stairways.org/pdf/2006 Stair IRC SCREEN.pdf
This pertains to exterior decks and stairs, as well. This is minimum national code for safety. I have four boys of my own, 21-37 years old.
Be safe, G


----------



## comp1911

GBAR in WA said:


> Looks like work. I was asking about inspections because your handrails need returns for safety, page 9, and your pickets' spacing may catch a child's head when your not looking, page 15.
> http://www.stairways.org/pdf/2006 Stair IRC SCREEN.pdf
> This pertains to exterior decks and stairs, as well. This is minimum national code for safety. I have four boys of my own, 21-37 years old.
> Be safe, G


Thanks for the link. Looks like I have some good winter projects.


----------



## comp1911

On the home stretch now. Basement family room is painted, floor is stained and installed the wetbar'ish counter. Just have to hang 2 doors and finish the trim!


----------

